# Bar number preferences for parts -- laborsome



## Thonex (Sep 30, 2007)

On big scores I like to put big bar numbers in a circle border above each measure (quite high above the measure) so it's easy to keep track of bar numbers to punch in and whatnot.

However, I don't want the parts to have the same prefs for Bar Number placement and style. I can change it in the Engraving settings (Bar numbers (Parts)) but I need to do it on every part... as the overall score engraving setting for bar numbers get assigned to the parts before I go into them 1 by 1 and change them.

Is there a more efficient way for assigning the bar number prefs for ALL the parts in 1 fell swoop...and not alter the Engraving prefs fron te score itself?

Thanks,

T


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually make a duplicate file of the score specifically for part extraction, that way you can retain the engraving settings of your main score, and adjust the settings on your duplicate score seperately so that when you extract the parts - voila!


----------



## Thonex (Sep 30, 2007)

Aaron Sapp @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> I usually make a duplicate file of the score specifically for part extraction, that way you can retain the engraving settings of your main score, and adjust the settings on your duplicate score seperately so that when you extract the parts - voila!



That's a good workaround. I wonder if there is a "proepr" way to do it without saving a score and a parts version... although that's not so bad.

Thanks,

T


----------



## Daryl (Oct 1, 2007)

T, have you actually read the manual? :roll: 

Right, now down to business. What you need to do is pick one part and alter everything until it is to your liking. Then save it as a House style. Then click Parts, Multiple Part Appearance, Yes, House Style, Import House Style, Thonex Super-duper parts, OK, OK.

Mmmmmkay?

D


----------



## Daryl (Oct 1, 2007)

To be fair, most people here are probably much more experienced with sequencers than notation, but on occasion I've had to use Sibelius for 20 hours a day, so I know the features that I use very well. :lol: 

D


----------



## Daryl (Oct 1, 2007)

House Styles is one of the most powerful features of Sibelius. Different instruments often require different settings, and it is sometimes impossible to remember all the details. You can easily import different House Styles into different parts. I have at least two or three different House Styles for various clients, and it saves a lot of time when producing parts. It also means that if I have to farm work out to other people, I can ensure that all the parts/scores have the same look.

D


----------

